# New Accutron M7



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Hello all,

Picked up this little gem a couple of weeks ago. Finally arrived.

What do you think?


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Well I will tell you what I think, that really is lovely.

I started with one now I have ten, they are addictive.

Welcome to the club. :thumbup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm..ones enough for me at the moment...but that is very tasteful.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice, when funds allow I'll get an accutron to sit next to my omega f300. Gotta love the hummingí ½í¸„


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Littlelegs said:


> Very nice, when funds allow I'll get an accutron to sit next to my omega f300. Gotta love the hummingï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½


I've got a 20 watch storage case filled with hummers of various types ... had to move it out of the bedroom into another room, as it was too loud!!


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

Yeh i cant believe how loud it is!


----------

